# What is Sadie mixed with??? Take your guess!



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, I'm sitting here the night before an exam...so naturally I am doing everything I can to avoid looking at my books. Some of you might remember that my sister Sarah adopted a chocolate lab from MssJnnfer...many of the members on this forum donated to help Sadie get the care she needed. 

Here is the thread my sister started giving an update on Sadie, and I posted all of the links to her story in the second entry...

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/member-introductions/85091-update-sadie.html

Anywho, Sadie has been with us for over a year now, and she is doing great! We have in the past year however, started to think that Sadie isn't JUST chocolate lab. Our mom has a chocolate lab who is now 12...and while there are definitely similarities between them (obviously the COLOUR) it just seems that there is something else in Sadie. 

She is 75 pounds of PURE MUSCLE, and she has very long legs... her coat is much shorter than lab fur, and her snout seems longer... In doing some research, we started thinking that there might be some weimaraner in her...

As much as I HATE to link to such a ridiculous site as this - here is a site for "Labmaraners" Labmaraner, Labmaraners, Lab Weimaraner Hybrid Dogs 

We could play the "what if" game forever...so I ordered a DNA my Dog kit so we can find out for sure!

So, let us know what you think!! (I've attached some recent pictures of Sades...)


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have no idea, but she's a pretty gal and it looks like she has a wonderful new home!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My first thought was Weimaraner also. She is a pretty girl. Her coat just sparkles.


----------



## dberk (Jul 5, 2011)

Very cute.

The muzzle, ears, and tail don't look Lab'ish to me.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Weimeraner came to mind too. Maybe Vizsla? Fur reminds me of a dobie.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

jackie_hubert said:


> Weimeraner came to mind too. Maybe Vizsla? Fur reminds me of a dobie.


It's funny because we were pretty convinced of a weimaraner...and then I was at a friends house and he had a vizsla! I took a picture and sent it to my sister because I could see Sadie in that dog too! It was that night that I bought the DNA kit...because I just have to know!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Weimeramers have lighter eyes though... I think that's a trait that would show up, right? 

I was thinking she might have german shorthair pointer in her. She has the same sweet intelligent face as them. And there are a LOT of GSP's here in Michigan so it is a common enough breed to get a mix out of.  

The longer legs - it could simply be field lab in her. <- At the one club I train at there are some lab people with show labs and those dogs are little midgets compared to the regular great big common labs that everyone else in Michigan owns.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm guessing she might have some German Shorthaired Pointer in her!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

She looks like pure lab to me. I've seen so many different looking labs. Some very tall and lean, others stout. Also a lot of varying colors in the yellow and chocolates. My mom has a lighter color chocolate lab.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks all Lab to me, as Rainheart said, there are lots of different looks in Labs. I have seen purebred Labs who look just like Sadie!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Selli-Belle said:


> Looks all Lab to me, as Rainheart said, there are lots of different looks in Labs. I have seen purebred Labs who look just like Sadie!


I absolutely agree with this<:

I mentioned GSP if the coat feels that much different. 

She is absolutely beautiful though - you can tell she landed in a very good home. <:


----------



## Benlora (Sep 25, 2009)

She looks all lab to me too. If anything else perhaps German Shorthaired Pointer though.
However I still think she looks like a working/field type lab.
It will be interesting to see what the test shows.
Whatever she is, she is a lovely dog
Eileen


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't know, but I love finding these things out!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

....and the results are (finally!!) in!....

Nothing like any of us expected....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's interesting, I think Sadie's a gorgeous girl myself. God only knows what I'm mixed with........


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Siberian Husky Who would have thunk it?
Her fur is so sleek and shiny, not what I think of with either labs or Siberian Huskies!
Well, she is gorgeous no matter what her parentage.
And yes, we all have some interesting ancestors I am sure.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

whatever she is- she is beautiful.May be husky pee on a bush when mama lab went for a walk.))


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

oh wow I would have never guessed.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I think that Siberian Husky is one of the "ancient breeds" that the tests default to when there is a breed that the test cannot discern.

She looks all lab to me, but it's possible that one of her grandparents was a lab mixed with something else. That would explain the results.


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

where did you get the DNA test from?


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

When I saw her I thought Dane immediately .... 
she looks to heavy for weim or vizsla to me... might have some GSP in there though...


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Pemphredo said:


> where did you get the DNA test from?


DNA My Dog


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Here's a link to the ancient breeds:
Ancient dog breeds - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadie*

Sadie looks like a Chocolate Lab to me. So glad your sister and she love one another!!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

I might do that to see how much yellow lab, are in my guys.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't really trust these DNA tests after seeing a few of them done myself. We had a beagle looking pup come in (and howled like a beagle, too) and they decided to get it done. They said that Saluki was a breed and a poodle (I don't remember if it was miniature or standard) as well as a few other breeds that were no where near the beagle. Anyway, after that I have kind of given up on these, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I thought GSP, the eyes, legs, tail, coat..her face def seems a mix of lab and GSP too, fun and kind yet ambitious. Lovely girly, wish you many happy adventures together whatever she is . The husky discovery just doesnt seem to fit somehow!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

mm03gn said:


> It's funny because we were pretty convinced of a weimaraner...and then I was at a friends house and he had a vizsla! I took a picture and sent it to my sister because I could see Sadie in that dog too! It was that night that I bought the DNA kit...because I just have to know!


I find Weimaraners and Vizlas very similar in structure. I think it could be either one. My guess is she's 75% lab, with one grandparent of one of those two. Let us know...I think those DNA kits are cool...


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I wish we could just ask her lol!! I also wish we could know her story... Oh well. 

Her fur is SO SOFT. I love it!! It definitely doesn't feel like my in laws' lab fur. 

She's goofy/funny like a retriever. She enjoyed carrying a toy in her mouth and was very prey oriented. (remember the baby bunny?  ) 

Whatever she is, she's a sweetie. We miss her so much but are SO GLAD she's in such a great home!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

someone help me out here...what does GSP stand for?


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Melissa did you send in the re-test?


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

*Laura* said:


> Melissa did you send in the re-test?


Yes they did the retest as I was SURE they had mixed it up somewhere... But nope, same result. Sadie is a lab x husky cross. Can't really argue with 2 DNA tests!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She's gorgeous no matter what..


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

It is surprising to look at her....but I guess the husky part in her is her great ability to pull and her desire to run. Too bad she doesn't talk like Maddie did ......yes, I agree OutWest..gorgeous girl


----------

